# Oleocanthal, An Olive Oil Compound Found to Kill Cancer; In Less Than An Hour!!!



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2015)

Researchers from Rutgers University and Hunter College published a report that Oleocanthal, a compound found in Extra Virgin Olive Oil can kill cancer cells in less than an hour!!!



> _Under normal conditions, unnecessary cells experience a process called apoptosis, a kind of cell suicide, which takes between 16 and 24 hours. In their tests, Onica LeGendre and David Foster of Hunter College, and Paul Breslin of Rutgers, found the cells of all forms of cancer they were studying got wiped out within 30 minutes to an hour. Apoptosis couldn’t have been the only process at work, they thought.
> 
> “We needed to determine if oleocanthal was targeting that protein and causing the cells to die,” said Breslin, a professor of nutritional sciences, in a university release.
> 
> What they found was that oleocanthal was destroying the cancer cells’ waste centers, known as lysosomes, which are larger than healthy cells and also more fragile. “Once you open one of those things, all hell breaks loose,” Breslin said. They provide a necessary stabilizing function for the cell. After oleocanthal did its damage, critical functions began to suffer and the cell soon died. Plus, healthy cells stayed intact. After oleocanthal “put them to sleep” for a day, they rebounded as if nothing had happened._



To read the very exciting article, jump over to Medical Daily for the complete read!

http://www.medicaldaily.com/olive-o...lls-less-hour-all-powerful-oleocanthal-322904




I also posted this in the Science forums as well.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 25, 2015)

I know it's a new, recently posted article, but this seems to be old research, I remember reading about this a while ago.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2015)

Use this thread please: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...cer-in-less-than-an-hour.210159/#post-3244988


----------

